# Smok SKyhook RDTA (Alien)



## Rafique (28/11/16)

I must have this.

non removable deck a turn off

http://www.smoktech.com/kit/skyhook-rdta-box

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

